# Taiji joke



## blindsage (Jan 26, 2010)

My sifu just sent this out via e-mail:

A guy gets beat up in a bar by a group of Tai Chi people. It took 5 hours.

:uhyeah:


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 26, 2010)

Theres a funny couple of clips made on you-tube bout this, maybe from a comedy show i think. Sorry i cant remember their title, but worth the effort to find them.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 27, 2010)

blindsage said:


> My sifu just sent this out via e-mail:
> 
> A guy gets beat up in a bar by a group of Tai Chi people. It took 5 hours.
> 
> :uhyeah:


 
Must have been Chen stylists  because us Yang guys would have taken at least 6 hours


----------



## blindsage (Jan 27, 2010)

Umm, Sifu Dale teaches _symmetrical _Yang, so he must have meant 12 hours.


----------

